Ask HN: What would you improve about human body? - ne01
======
dontJudge
Make the lower back more resistant to chronic injury.

And maybe some sort of "steroid" release with no negative side effects. To
improve regeneration. Steroids are a "Jesus" level miracle of medicine. They
have literally cured the blind. If this sort of regeneration was built into
our bodies it would be pretty cool.

------
ncouture
Its output.

Here's an interesting conversation about extending humans with technology in
general:

    
    
       - https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZrGPuUQsDjo

------
booleandilemma
It would be cool if we kept regenerating teeth throughout our lifetime, like
sharks.

